# gmail refused



## HeyMG (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi - why can I not use my gmail account to logon? I had to use an old hotmail account to register. Can my gmail address be allowed, so that I get updates/notifications? Thanks Matt


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Gmail addresses have been a source of Spam & allowed if requested, with permission from Admin.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

HeyMG said:


> Hi - why can I not use my gmail account to logon? I had to use an old hotmail account to register. Can my gmail address be allowed, so that I get updates/notifications? Thanks Matt


Hi Matt, please PM me the email address and I can change that for you.


----------



## HeyMG (Oct 19, 2012)

TTFAdmin - thanks - I would love to PM you, but it seems that I need to participate more first. I do not have the option to contact you when I click on your profile. Perhaps you could PM me and I could reply? Thanks


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh you're right, my apologies. Will do.

Steve


----------

